# SWM Errors



## scott0702 (Nov 25, 2006)

I had the whole home setup installed in October by D* and has been working great since last night. I have been getting 771 and 771B errors on the screen and I decided to run a system test on a few of my receivers (HR23-700 and HR24-100) and it comes up with the error 49 I posted below. I have a SWM 16 module and 7 HDDVR's which would be 14 tuners. The SWM 16 module should be enough to support 14 tuners. All receivers are getting the 771 or 771B errors at random times and other times working fine. I called D* to report the problem and I was referred to Case Management. A technician will be out Sunday to troubleshoot. 

Anyone had similar cases?



49 Primary Tuner Connection Problem – No SWM channels are available. The receiver is unable to register tuners for Live TV or Recordings because there are too many receivers connected to the coax network. Please call Customer Service at 1-800-531-5000 and report the diagnostic code displayed above. Diagnostic Code: 49" H / HR 24s and higher only


----------



## Drucifer (Feb 12, 2009)

771B means you have more than 8-tuners on a leg of the SWiM-16. Each leg can only support 8-tuners


----------



## scott0702 (Nov 25, 2006)

Maybe that is the problem then. I recently about 3 weeks ago swapped out an HD receiver for another HDDVR and maybe that went over capacity on one leg of the SWiM-16. I'll have the technician check that on Sunday. Interesting though the problem just started last night.


----------



## RobertE (Jun 10, 2006)

scott0702 said:


> Maybe that is the problem then. I recently about 3 weeks ago swapped out an HD receiver for another HDDVR and maybe that went over capacity on one leg of the SWiM-16. I'll have the technician check that on Sunday. Interesting though the problem just started last night.


Since this was a problem caused by you, technically you should be charged for the service call. So just be prepared for that on your bill. It will all depend on the resolution code that the tech uses to close the work order out.


----------



## Drucifer (Feb 12, 2009)

scott0702 said:


> Maybe that is the problem then. I recently about 3 weeks ago swapped out an HD receiver for another HDDVR and maybe that went over capacity on one leg of the SWiM-16. I'll have the technician check that on Sunday. Interesting though the problem just started last night.


Get the tech to tag the coax at the SWiM-16. This way, if you do another swap, you can also move the connection there as well.

Q: With WHDVR, why did you have to swap a H for a HR in the first place. The only benefit of a H is the ability to direct a recording to any DVR on the WHDVR network.


----------



## scott0702 (Nov 25, 2006)

RobertE said:


> Since this was a problem caused by you, technically you should be charged for the service call. So just be prepared for that on your bill. It will all depend on the resolution code that the tech uses to close the work order out.


To clarify, the change to a HDDVR was performed by a D* technician so this will not be an issue. I don't remember the technician making any adjustments at the SWiM.



Drucifer said:


> Get the tech to tag the coax at the SWiM-16. This way, if you do another swap, you can also move the connection there as well.
> 
> Q: With WHDVR, why did you have to swap a H for a HR in the first place. The only benefit of a H is the ability to direct a recording to any DVR on the WHDVR network.


Thanks for the suggestion.

You are right that was a nice feature, however D* offered the upgraded so I went with it for the additional storage. Hopefully that will be an enhancement in the future for the HR.


----------

